# Aptor het Raptor x Giant Jungle Albino leos



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what the possible outcomes for this are please?
Maybe looking at buying some of the offspring but want to know what a good male would be fr them next year
thnks :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

50%Giant Talbino with varied body patterns Poss_HET eclipse.
50%Talbino with varied body patterns Poss_HET eclipse. 

The body patterns will be anything from.Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped.Some will be visual for these all will be (polygenetic recessive) for these.They will also be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

So at a guess what pattern do you think these will be? reverse stripe maybe?
these are the offspring of the above pairing










do stripes and such pass on to offspring?

mainly the top 2 im interested in


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To me it looks like you have one reverse stripe (the one with the dark single band down the back) and three jungles.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If it stays like this is't reverse strain jungle.
Due to the reverse stripe being very broken.
But he/she is still young so COULD go patternless striped.









Banded strain jungle. 









IMO striped.Coz the body stripe is mint.You can
allow for the minor brake in the tail.









Again IMO Striped.Coz the body stripe is mint.
You can allow for the minor brake in the tail.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I am really glad you asked that question!! I am really looking forward to starting breeding my APTOR and my Reverse stripe Albino with my Jungle albino male next year, all het for RAPTOR so should hopefully get some RAPTORs aswell as all the crazy patterns!
Thanks, Sally


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

the 1st one is all mine now :flrt: sorry fev


----------

